# New Military School Guy



## Munster (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey guys and girls,
I am a senior at The Citadel and going into the Navy in May. I am looking to loose my flab and gain some good strong muscle while instilling good, healthy habits into my life. I have started a FitDay account and will start on the "Homework #1" workout tomorrow. I am a little confused as to wear to go after that but I'm sure if I do 3 weeks of that, research, and the help of you all I can figure out how to take my training to the next level. Any and all advice will be welcome.

Lets do this!

-Munster


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Munster* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Munster said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> I am a senior at The Citadel and going into the Navy in May. I am looking to loose my flab and gain some good strong muscle while instilling good, healthy habits into my life. I have started a FitDay account and will start on the "Homework #1" workout tomorrow. I am a little confused as to wear to go after that but I'm sure if I do 3 weeks of that, research, and the help of you all I can figure out how to take my training to the next level. Any and all advice will be welcome.
> 
> Lets do this!
> ...



Hey bro, 
How are you planning on losing that weight? 

I am Navy btw.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks for the service you plan on putting in for us


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks an excellent starting point bro. FitDay is gold.


----------



## brazey (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Munster (Oct 20, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Hey bro,
> How are you planning on losing that weight?
> 
> I am Navy btw.



I'm planning on using FitDay to monitor my caloric intake for about a week and using that information to form a new diet plan to maximize nutrition and I'll probably cut about 500 cal at first.

I'm also starting with some beginner full-body exercises to get my tendons use to moving the weight before I get into any intense workouts.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Munster said:


> I'm planning on using FitDay to monitor my caloric intake for about a week and using that information to form a new diet plan to maximize nutrition and I'll probably cut about 500 cal at first.
> 
> I'm also starting with some beginner full-body exercises to get my tendons use to moving the weight before I get into any intense workouts.





Sounds great bro. 

Try working on the basics of Navy PT as well... 
Your push-ups, sit-ups, flutter kicks, pull-ups, and bear crawls... Do the push-ups slowly, and it'll help quite a bit. Slow and controlled is what will help your tendons for now. Arnold started with thes excersises, and others, but has stated that the base he built doing these when he started is what allowed him to put on the size he did.


----------



## Tuco (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## squigader (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome! You're gonna like this place I'm sure, there's tons of info around. Good job on fit day, that was a wise move. Eat 500-600 calories more than you need on workout days, and just a tad higher on non-workout days.

If you're looking for the program that packs on the most muscle mass and strength for beginners, pick up a copy of Mark Rippetoe's starting strength. It's well worth buying it or checking it out from a library. EVERYTHING you know will be in there. After you've maximised your gains from there, pick up something like 5/3/1.

Best of luck, let us know if you need anything.


----------



## mbottoni69 (Oct 26, 2011)

cardio and swimming will definitely help loose some flab not to mention a good lifting routine and diet
thanks for the service and welcome to IM


----------



## Munster (Oct 26, 2011)

squigader said:


> If you're looking for the program that packs on the most muscle mass and strength for beginners, pick up a copy of Mark Rippetoe's starting strength. It's well worth buying it or checking it out from a library. EVERYTHING you know will be in there. After you've maximised your gains from there, pick up something like 5/3/1.



I'll look into that for sure.

Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## hulkjunior (Oct 27, 2011)

welcome


----------

